# Kohler 241S 10hp Overhaul



## racecar builder (Jul 15, 2018)

Have it apart.Still have removing valves from block to do.

Then it will be completely disassembled.

Local machine shop is doing whatever jobs really should be done before reassembly.

Only took it apart because I THOUGHT governor shaft fell into engine.

Never did find it.One of life's mysteries.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jul 15, 2018)

Maybe it was impeached ???............


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 15, 2018)

Pictures please!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 15, 2018)

Mic the cylinder , has it a lip at the top ? , Governor shafts don't usually fall in without help. Ck the valves , seats , bushing and shaft wear. Timing marks should be seeable on crank gear and the cam gear. I have done a great many of kohlers over the years. In fact have a 12-14HP with the old style trigger electronic ignition, I'm going to do away with it but need to come up with one like Briggs or Tecumseh uses. Trouble is the owner has been supposed to help do it. Been five or more years storing this economy tractor . His electronics and trigger are fine , his stator armature under flywheel has no power output. There two and each one is unobtainable. And used I'm not throwing $300. To get. Do you have the specs on your motor , rebuild kit and gaskets. I may have some in the shop. .  When you rebuild it , use good valve shaft grease it's black with graphite in it . I always use white grease in the cylinder and on all bearing surfaces during rebuild . When installing piston offset ring gaps and lots of oil in and on the piston along with the white lube , it'll all thin out and won't cause any problem . You change it out after its run an hour or two anyway. . Old mechanics do know how to prevent damage during rebuilds. I even oil my ring compressor so the rings are coated going in.


----------

